# Keyless retrofit



## scorto (Dec 18, 2020)

Hello every one,
I have the engine start button and actually not the keyless access.
But i have all the wires and antenna for adding kessy.
What i'm wondering if i install kessy does that have somelink to start button?
I'm juste searching if there is a risk for me to have my car blocked if i add this feature or if it is completly independant.

Thanks for your information


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

retrofitting the comfort key seems doable (but as for majority of retrofits, not easy), the start&stop button I believe it remains the same, the comfort key only allows you to open the car without pressing the button on the FOB, engine start&stop process remains unchanged


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> retrofitting the comfort key seems doable (but as for majority of retrofits, not easy), the start&stop button I believe it remains the same, the comfort key only allows you to open the car without pressing the button on the FOB, engine start&stop process remains unchanged


I usually look on Hazzydayz site, usually, if it's not a pain they list it. They don't list it, meaning that if it is doable it's a faff.

https://www.hazzydayz.com/tt-mk3-8s-tts ... -123-c.asp


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, very probably a pain in the ass&#8230; :roll:

https://www.motor-talk.de/blogs/reinigu ... 42288.html


----------



## scorto (Dec 18, 2020)

Thank you for your answer.
I already have a kit for that but hesitate to install it as i want to be sure it doesn't disturb start and stop ignition engine.

I have the loom with the 3 antenna and the 2 sensor that goes in the handle.
I also have the installation pin number.


----------



## scorto (Dec 18, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> yes, very probably a pain in the ass&#8230; :roll:
> 
> https://www.motor-talk.de/blogs/reinigu ... 42288.html


This retrofit is to had keyless access and keyless ignition

Actually on the TT the keyless ignition is already active.
On the J518 module there is a possibility to had keyless access
Here is a note (sorry in french) showing that
View attachment cle confort.pdf










View attachment 1


----------



## scorto (Dec 18, 2020)

It seems i've got a good module that can have keyless entry: 3Q0959435F

But don't know if adding the antenna and sensor has an influence to the ignition button?


----------



## scorto (Dec 18, 2020)

Hello,
I installed the wires and sensor door handle for the kessy entry retrofit.
But not working.

I have a default on the 5 module that tells c.c ground for the sensor touch.
I have check the wiring and connection to the kessy module.

VCDS default coding 1052935 sensor B11BB 11 (137)

Can someone has an idea?
Thank you


----------



## Dave_TTRS (8 mo ago)

Hi there, did you ever make any progress on this? I have the same 3Q0959435F and plan to do this retrofit


----------



## jammy86 (11 mo ago)

You'll need to replace the door handles as well I believe.


----------



## Dave_TTRS (8 mo ago)

jammy86 said:


> You'll need to replace the door handles as well I believe.



correct, I have added the door handles, wireless antennas in the doors and rear bumper and all the wiring.

I noticed 3Q0959435F kessy module does not have all the pins populated, where as the 3Q0959435G does.

I have ordered a kessy module, if and when I get it working I will do a full how-to


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Have you ordered a new virgin module ? If so you'll probably need parameters loading on to it first before any coding once fitted 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_TTRS (8 mo ago)

237tonybates said:


> Have you ordered a new virgin module ? If so you'll probably need parameters loading on to it first before any coding once fitted
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


yes I ordered a new one, I have Odis, vcds and vcp so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

As said, it only affects the locking and unlocking. Good luck with your project.


----------

